# Quartz Repair Help



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

I need to know how to pull this stem. The dial needs repair and I must remove the movement in order to get to it. Any clues?










--C.W.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...is that the dimple on the tip of the lever. Straight up from the A in JAPAN

remember if you are forcing it you are breaking it!


----------

